# EXCLUSIVE -- A close look at the Nokia N97



## merlin (Jun 9, 2009)

*nds3.nokia.com/pressphotos/public/global/devices/n97/Nokia_N97_white_13a_lowres.jpg

In the coming days we will take an indepth look at the Nokia N97. You will get an detailed look into the phones features, and design. 

Join us as we kickoff this N97 frenzy with a Webinar with Axel Meyer, the Head of Design at Nokia and the one responsible for designing the N97, and some of your favorite Nokia phones.

You will find out more about Nokia's design process, how ideas become from vague notions to firm realities and will learn about the latest and greatest of Nokia phones, the N97. Don't miss the chance to ask the questions you always wanted answered about mobiles.

The webinar takes place from 4PM to 5PM on 10th of June.

To join the webinar follow this link on the 10th:

*www.dimdim.com/registration/Dimdim_join.html

And enter the following details:

Meeting Room: teamdigit
Meeting Key: cbs-t1863


----------



## we4net (Aug 1, 2009)

great look


----------



## deepakchan (Aug 6, 2009)

Trust me it sucks big time. Even a firmware update to 11.x.xx does not help.

I've been using this mobile for the past one week, and in just one week I am back to my N82. 5800 is still miles ahead of N97.

I mean, I can pardon anything. But when I am not able to make a call, I get really frustrated. Imagine doing two battery pulls in a day just to make an outgoing call (does not happen always but still).

When you receive a phone call, and you answer the call, the phone does not automatically lock itself after the call. You have to drag to unlock, then it will show call summary (which is always less than ten seconds how much ever long you talk) and then lock the keypad.

All the above is pardonable, its just this one thing that made me go back to my N82. I tried it on another N97 and My God, that too had the same problem. I had to divert calls to my other number since my N97 was running out of juice one day. I went to settings, call, voice calls, call diverts, If out of reach, clicked activate, To other number and it just jumps back to the main menu. Tried doing divert all calls to other number. Same issue. Tried on another N97. Same issue. I mean come on man, this is basic calling functions. I can bet none of the N97s can divert calls until another firmware is released.


----------



## vk123 (Aug 6, 2009)

deepakchan,

looks like u expected a lot from the n97 and the expectations were not met by the device 

u mean to say u tested 3 diff phones running same firmware ?


----------



## amitash (Aug 6, 2009)

AFAIK, n97==5800xm with worse camera and no keypad


----------



## jasroy (Aug 7, 2009)

deepakchan said:


> Trust me it sucks big time. Even a firmware update to 11.x.xx does not help.
> 
> I've been using this mobile for the past one week, and in just one week I am back to my N82. 5800 is still miles ahead of N97.
> 
> ...



I can't imagine why you are having these issues, I just tried doing all these things on my N97 running v11 firmware and there was no problem at all. You possibly got access to a faulty set of devices or they had some buggy third party application installed that was causing the problems. 

Try formatting the N97, both the phone memory and the 32 GB inbuilt, update to the latest v11 firmware and I can guarantee it will work without an issue. Seriously. 

Its just a waste to see people getting putoff from a otherwise good device due to small issue. I also hope from now on Nokia doesn't release a buggy initial firmware.


----------



## sdmaverick (Aug 7, 2009)

For DEEPAKCHAN

Here u go buddy...screen shots as proof as to how easy it was to divert my calls  to another number, take a look and learn 

*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/1068/cc4bdb0ff3134679ac3909dc6f5286b9.jpg

*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/1068/011be5df04c3486c9ebaffbcddce5bc4.jpg

*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/1068/676fda4052ae4585b0ed5477f7896b52.jpg

*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/1068/0cd8b9b59ae2448ab688255516b2f2c9.jpg

*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/1068/66fdc6c5493a486daa41617ac9b98d84.jpg

*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/1068/ec45b2487116424f99628a098bfb8226.jpg

*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/1068/34b568a4984c40b59c00285cfac3b199.jpg

After the request was accepted it said CALL DIVERTING ACTIVATED...

Deepak, trust me its a breeze, please update your firmware after doing a hard reset of ure N97...it will work like a charm...

Cheers!


----------



## deepakchan (Aug 7, 2009)

vk123 said:


> deepakchan,
> 
> looks like u expected a lot from the n97 and the expectations were not met by the device
> 
> u mean to say u tested 3 diff phones running same firmware ?



Expected a lot? Activation of a call divert is expecting a lot? Come on, even a Nokia 1100 will do it without any hiccups.

2 different phones with the same firmware to be exact



jasroy said:


> I can't imagine why you are having these issues, I just tried doing all these things on my N97 running v11 firmware and there was no problem at all. You possibly got access to a faulty set of devices or they had some buggy third party application installed that was causing the problems.
> 
> Try formatting the N97, both the phone memory and the 32 GB inbuilt, update to the latest v11 firmware and I can guarantee it will work without an issue. Seriously.
> 
> Its just a waste to see people getting putoff from a otherwise good device due to small issue. I also hope from now on Nokia doesn't release a buggy initial firmware.



No 3rd party unauthorized software have been installed. Apart from the already installed widgets on the phone, I have installed 2 or 3 from the Ovi Store and Nokia Email. Why should I format? I hate formatting. The thing should just work out of the box. I have never formatted my Windows XP on my laptop for the past 5 years.


----------



## follower of krazzy (Aug 7, 2009)

Don't do anything just switch off your phone remove battery and sim card, put again and see the changes on your phone this will really works. and also try for divert your call after doing this.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 7, 2009)

^^(offtopic)
Follower of krazzy ??? u mean follower of me?? who are u!!?


----------



## sdmaverick (Aug 7, 2009)

deepak,

bro...if hard resetting ure fone makes ure life easier, why dont u go for it? i mean its a record kinda thing for not formatting ure XP machine  but pls for ure own sake do that COZ URE THE ONLY ONE FACING THESE PROBLEMS BROTHA 

cheers!


----------



## papul1993 (Aug 10, 2009)

deepak if u r using a prepaid connection than u cant divert calls because the indian government has banned


----------



## deepakchan (Aug 12, 2009)

sdmaverick said:


> deepak,
> 
> bro...if hard resetting ure fone makes ure life easier, why dont u go for it? i mean its a record kinda thing for not formatting ure XP machine  but pls for ure own sake do that COZ URE THE ONLY ONE FACING THESE PROBLEMS BROTHA
> 
> cheers!


 
I am not the only one. When I posted this call divert problem on my orkut status, one of my friends scrapped me that he has the exact same problems on his device too.



papul1993 said:


> deepak if u r using a prepaid connection than u cant divert calls because the indian government has banned


 
I guess I am not that dumb. I am on Airtel Postpaid.


----------

